# Some Newer Pictures (lots)



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Archer









Annie









Velvet









Tipsy









Tara









Jet and Tao









Skywalker









Riley









Oz









Ona and Catcher









Nola









Leia









Jet









Dreamer









Cupid









Brown Kitty









Boomer









Belle









Bandit


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Awww!!! The're all so cute and snuggly. What did you do to get Leia's pose?


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

jonsgirl said:


> Awww!!! The're all so cute and snuggly. What did you do to get Leia's pose?


I was standing taking pictures and she was on the floor. She started whining since I wasn't paying her enough attention. So, I look down and she's sitting up on her hind legs like a prairie dog talking to me, so I pointed the camera at her and got a nice facial shot.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Great pics  , I'm going to do a graphic w/ Brown Kitty in it :wink: .


----------



## HemiShakes (Feb 8, 2006)

Those are some great pics. I love the batch from Cupid down to Bandit. Boomer's eyes are so amazing!


----------



## Tagster (Oct 19, 2005)

Boomers eyes are definitely amazing!!! All beautiful kitties!


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh My Gawsh! they are all just so gorgoues! just... *squeels*


----------



## vicki (Oct 30, 2005)

awww, they are lovely as ever, i could melt into all your kitties eyes *swoon*


----------



## mykittytoodles (Feb 2, 2006)

As always, they are beautiful ............ but, Riley, Catcher, and Leia are still my favorites!!


----------



## NaughtyTortie (Mar 22, 2006)

Your cats are absolutely beautiful!
And Tipsy is a marvellous name for a cat  
Great photos!


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave (Aug 5, 2003)

*many pix*

any tips for keeping the peace??? two of my females are mortal enemies-tho I am using some flower essence for tranquility, I am open to suggestions.............................................................................................


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

my favourites change with each new picture batch with your lot! Today I am voting for Velvet, Oz and Cupid  (Is Velvet a snow marble?)


----------



## TxnKats (Jun 9, 2005)

Stephie said:


> my favourites change with each new picture batch with your lot! Today I am voting for Velvet, Oz and Cupid  (Is Velvet a snow marble?)


She's a snow spotted...


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Aww, all are so pretty!


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Amazing photos!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Awww!!! The're all so cute and snuggly, adorable


----------



## kungfukitty (Dec 5, 2003)

Well done. Beautiful, beautiful babies. Lucky you!


----------



## lilysong (Apr 4, 2005)

Aww, look! Jet and Tao want to come live with me!



What fantastic pictures. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

The one of Leia totally cracked me up! Man -- I could tell she was going to be a character from the very start.  Dreamy looks so perfect. He really does knead 24/7, doesn't he? I also love the one of Cupid -- that should be on a greeting card somewhere.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2006)

Leia reminds me a lot of my Sayonara:










I don't have any pics that really show off her eye color, but it's light blue just like Leia's. Is Leia talkative?


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

wauuuuuuuuuuuw!!!!!!!!!!
So many beautiful cats!


----------



## AnimalLover05 (Apr 7, 2006)

They are all Purr-fect. There is just something about Boomers eyes that makes me wanna touch the screen. Soooo Cute!


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

they're all gorgeous but i have to admit that Leia is still my favorite... what a beauty... :love2


----------

